# Question about ports



## ashkanrhm (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi 

I want to install openbox from ports collection. FreeBSD attempting to download libxml2 from fr.rpmfind.net but I don't know why connection speed slow down after a while and finally failed.

Is it possible to change download location (mirror) or is it possible to download file manually and add file in openbox dir?

Thank you all.


----------



## culot@ (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi ashkanrhm,

as explained in the handbook (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html), it is possible to fetch a port's distfile manually and put it in /usr/ports/distfiles.

When trying to install a port, first the distfile is looked for in /usr/ports/distfiles, and only after if it is not found there then it will be retrieved from one of the MASTER_SITES mentioned in its Makefile.

Hope this helps!


----------

